# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Donnez votre avis sur le futur de la newsletter du club

## Marc Lussac

Chers membres du Club   ::): 

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore, voici la page archives newsletter

Nous avons en projet d'amliorer ce service, qui restera gratuit bien entendu. Voici les ides sur lesquelles nous travaillons :

 ::fleche::  Au lieu d'avoir une version texte et html, avoir seulement une version html envoye par dfaut. Elle sera gnre automatiquement  partir des donnes de la nouvelle application portail.

 ::fleche::  Changer la priodicit qui est actuellement mensuelle : la majorit des sites proposent une newsletter hebdo, voir bi hebdo, voir quotidienne. En option on pourrais envisager d'avoir une priodicit slectionnable au choix dans votre profil.

 ::fleche::  Proposer en plus de la newsletter gnrale des newsletters par rubriques, avec une priodicit mensuelle ou hebdo suivant le dynamisme de la rubrique  (ce projet ne sera pas disponible rapidement il va demander pas mal de travail).

Nous allons donc vous proposer une srie de sondage pour avoir vos avis. Il s'agit ici d'une *consultation utilisateurs* et non d'un dbat de dcisions. Ce qui nous intressent c'est seulement votre avis en tant qu'utilisateur et c'est tout. La description de votre besoin suffira donc, vous n'avez pas  tenter de nous imposer un point de vue, car dans le cas ou on dtectera des besoins trs diffrents, on essaiera de proposer dans la mesure du possible des choix par option pour contenter le plus d'utilisateurs possibles  :;): .

N'hsitez pas  poster  la suite votre tmoignage en tant qu'utilisateur : ce que vous aimez dans la newsletter, ce que vous n'aimez pas, et surtout ce que vous attendez comme forme, priodicit et contenu.

 ::fleche::  La suite : *Sondage 2 sur les newsletters rubriques* 

 ::merci:: 


PS : Il existe aussi un magazine gratuit en PDF, ce qui offre un service totalement diffrent.

----------


## Bapt.ice

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour moi, la newsletter est une rcapitulatif de qualit des articles du mois sur developpez.com

Quand je la lis, je vais directement  la rubrique qui m'intresse, java en l'occurence, et je parcours les articles. 
Ca prend du temps mais j'aime bien.

Si vous sortez une version toutes les semaines, j'en aurai vite marre de la parcourir en esprant qu'un article java m'intresse,  moins d'avoir toujours de la chance ! =))

Donc keep it simple  :;): 

Pour info, j'ai vot que je prfrai maintenant aller sur le site rgulirement.

----------


## [Xt-6]

Flus RSS pour sur les technos que je prfre et visite du site pour la dcouverte sont pour moi la combinaison idale. A vrau dire je recois la newsletter, mais je ne l'ouvre que rarement

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Quoi qu'il en soit, pour moi, la newsletter est une rcapitulatif de qualit des articles du mois sur developpez.com
> Quand je la lis, je vais directement  la rubrique qui m'intresse, java en l'occurence, et je parcours les articles.


Dans ce cas c'est le projet de newsletter rubrique qui t'intresse...





> Si vous sortez une version toutes les semaines, j'en aurai vite marre de la parcourir en esprant qu'un article java m'intresse,  moins d'avoir toujours de la chance ! =))


La newsletter envoye une fois par semaine sera donc 4 fois plus courte que la newsletter mensuelle, quelle soit mensuelle ou hebdo le contenu est le meme sur l'ensemble du mois...

C'est peut tre plus facile de lire une petite newsletter par semaine qu'une trs grosse une fois par mois...

Quoi qu'il en soit si il y  que java qui t'intresse c'est bien la newsletter rubrique java qui peu te convenir, qu'ellle soit mensuelle ou hebdo...

Merci pour ton tmoignage  ::): 

 ::merci::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Flus RSS pour sur les technos que je prfre et visite du site pour la dcouverte sont pour moi la combinaison idale


On  dj aussi envisag cette ide, si on trouve la solution c'est peut etre une volution qu'on proposera  l'avenir quand on aura mis au mis notre dispositif d'abonnement rubriques...  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## Grabeuh

L'option "newsletter HTML deux fois par mois" est  mon grand malheur absente. Elle aurait t interessante, dans la mesure o elle serait un compromis correct entre le "trop rarement" qu'est la parution mensuelle, et le "trop souvent" que pourrait tre une parution tous les jours ou deux fois par semaine.

Elle serait ainsi plus facile  suivre car moins longue, tout en restant assez consquente, et les personnes la recevant ne seraient pas submerges de mails de newsletter.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Pour ma part je prfres m'informer en direct sur le site la newsletter est "trop" petite par rapport  tout ce qui se passe sur le site.

----------


## algasys

Je suis indubitablement adepte du RSS. Je remplace toutes les newsletters ds qu'un RSS parat sur un site.

Evidemment, il faut dans notre cas un RSS bien spar pour chaque rubrique afin que l'on puisse choisir ceux qui nous intressent. Et avec une priode de conservation d'au moins 2 semaines.

Plus de mail, quel soulagement puisque plus de courrielleur donc plus de spam, de fishing, de pub etc...

Ensuite, je trouve plus facile de grer mes RSS... quand je le veux...

----------


## berrandpb

Mon choix est de garder la newsletter mensuelle tel qu'actuellement, mais si l'on pouvait choisir les rubriques qui nous intressent, alors je voterai pour une newsletter rduite par semaine

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour info nous sommes en train de travailler sur un systme de newsletter hebdo. Entre les magazine qui envoient une newsletter par jour, voir plusieurs par jour (a existe aux US !) , et developpez qui envoie une fois par mois, avec un nombre de news et d'articles normes, nous pensons que le bon compromis pour avoir une newsletter fraiche et pas trop longue est bien la newsletter hebdo.

On ne sais pas encore quand cela sera prt mais le projet est bien avanc. Merci de donner sa chance  la futur newsletter hebdo et de ne pas vous dsabonner, si vous souhaitez nous soutenir merci de rest inscrit  :;): .

Quoi qu'il en soit je vous confirme que la newsletter hebdo sera :
1) Gratuite
2) Sans bannires de pub !

Merci  tous pour votre soutient et pour vos participations  ::ave:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## Marc Lussac

La premire newsletter hebdo  t envoye hier soir  :;): 


Si vous n'tes pas encore inscrit  la newsletter :

 ::fleche::  *Inscrivez-vous gratuitement*

La newsletter est gratuite, et est envoy sans aucune bannires de publicits.

Voici la newsletter hebdomadaire qui  t envoye hier soir : Newsletter du 29/12/2009

La newsletter de cette semaine n'est pas trs riche en publications, il y en aura certainement plus aprs les ftes...  ::): 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

La prochaine newsletter hebdo sera en principe envoye mardi nuit pour rception mercredi  :;):

----------


## valinsylvie

il y a tellement de choses qui varie vite que ce serait trs interesant

----------


## webgerald

Bonjour et bien sr *bonne et heureuse anne *   ::D: 


 comme toutes les personnes avoir des actualits 
 concernant leurs domaines est une chose importante.

 relevant ainsi les @ nous avons accs aux infos  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

J'aime bien la newsletter, mais je pense qu'avec une priodicit hebdo, on serait moins noy dans le flux d'informations. Ce serait plus facile  lire.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On est dj pass en priodicit hebdo, tu as pas reue la dernire ?

La dernire newsletter hebdo envoye est ici : http://www.developpez.com/newsletter...es/05-01-2010/

Si tu les reois pas, vrifie sur ton profil que tu as bien valid oui pour recevoir la newsletter, et aussi vrifie ta boite  spam

 ::merci::

----------


## Louis Griffont

::oops::  

On se languit tellement entre deux letters, qu'on a l'impression que a fait des mois qu'on en a pas reu !  ::mouarf::

----------

